
Larry Summers on Wealth Taxes - sc9311
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/10/summers-on-the-wealth-tax.html
======
cityzen
Dude lost me on his thing about taxing wealthy people will stop them from
investing the money they worked so hard to earn. I think he is missing the
point that most of those people didn’t “earn” it from the same starting line
as everyone else.

